# S3 or Iphone 5?



## MarkH

Have a jailbroken iphone 4 at the mo, but the screen size is crap for surfing, iphone 5 is the same width but taller, s3 looks perfect but alas the android os, what d'ya reckon????


----------



## bigmc

S3 all the way, android is miles better than ios. You can do what you want with android, root it and install a custom ROM and you are pretty much able to install whatever look and style you want.


----------



## wanner69

Yep S3


----------



## Frans D

Just check if your friends have them both and put them side by side.


----------



## Scrim-1-

S3 all year long, apple screwed up big time with the 5


----------



## Guitarjon

Can of worms. Let the battle commence. On paper s3 in reality iPhone 5! 

I had the same predicament when My renewal came up last year. Galaxy s2 or iPhone 4. I had an iPhone 3GS and loved it. Had it for a good number of years but didn't want to become an apple fan boy. The galaxy's look great on paper so I thought I'd try something new. I got the s2. I didn't like it but thought I just needed to adjust. A month later I still didn't like it. I did like the camera and the deep vivid colours on the screen but the battery life was chronic, it was slow (despite having dual core processors etc- again better on paper than reality) and little things like browsers and keyboards didn't work very well together. Lots of other little niggles I didn't like and just could adapt to like I would many other phones. It was also slippy as hell and awkward to hold. 

All my own opinion of course. I'm sure others will feel differently. 

iPhones are simple and just work. They might not look quite as good on paper but its like a suit. Buy cheap and it fits in the wrong places. Buy an iPhone for more money, looks simple doesn't have as many buttons but it fits perfectly.


----------



## teamdirtydog

S3 for me! Surfing on it is great. 

Sent from my S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rossdook

Had a 3GS since the day they were launched and had 2 of them over 3+ years and loved it.
Plumped for the S3 after being impressed with Mrs D's S2 - my camera lasted a week before packing in unfortunately (seems to be a common fault after a Google check) but I quite like it. You'll need a bit of time to get used to the difference over the iphone and there's a bit of truth in a previous comment in that I'm not sure if it'd ever be quite as intuitave or easy to use as an iphone?
That's my tuppence thrown in...


----------



## Elliott19864

I have an iPhone 4S and my next phone will be an Galaxy s4.

Sick of apple dictating everything I put on MY phone!

If I could swap my 4s for an S3 I would.


----------



## alipman

I have an S3 so will be slightly biased.
I had an HTC wildfire before as in intro to Android.

I have recommended people get an iPhone because they are easy and simple to use.
Someone at my work changed from iPhone 3GS and was going to get another iPhone but got persuaded by her friend to get the HTC one X.

She likes it, she loves it.

I really don't get when people say they don't get on with one or the other.
I had a 3GS, worked fine, got android, works fine, using an iPad 2, works fine. you get the picture.
Just takes getting used to knowing where to find stuff because they have been used to a different OS.


----------



## 182_Blue

To many adjustments on the S3 & Androids for me, i sold mine and now have a iPhone 5, i am now a happy bunny.


----------



## Rayner

Well there's some interesting posts there. I think it all comes down to what you want out of a phone.
My dad got an iPhone 4s despite me advising him on the s2, he hated it - battery life, no signal boost over wifi, it didn't auto try again to send texts if you had no signal when you first try to send it and didn't tell you that it hadn't sent it, no chance of having your music as a ringtone, the maps/ satnav were useless, nearly every app he wanted he had to pay for, and he also smashed the screen by dropping it getting it out of his pocket!

this is all stuff he found within 1 month. He sold it and bought an S2 and loves it, all those things mentioned came as standard on the s2 and/ or work better.

I've got an s2 as well and must say I've never had a phone last me more than a year without killing it before, I've now had it 18 months and there is barely a scratch on the screen, the back is fairly scratched but no problems at all.

I've dropped it off of ladders and first floor scaffolds without a problem, they are bullet proof (don't quote me on that last bit though  ) 

For me they are a much better phone and I can't understand why there is such a prestige around owning an iPhone, someone said the S2 was slower than the 4s? I've done side by side comparisons - the iPhone appears to be faster on the web but if you look in the top left of the screen the little circle is still going round - Marketing!!!

Apple are the best marketers in the world but let down when it comes to the actual product. 

I've had no experience of the S3 but have played with an iPhone 5 for a few hours - to me it is the same as the 4s with a slightly taller screen - the 4s was the same as the 4, so teh 'brand new iPhone' is pretty much the same as the new one they released 3 or 4 years ago!

hope this helps and please don't think I am just having a pop at apple, I've used ipads and Macs and love them, I just think they are slacking behind on the iPhone.


----------



## J1ODY A

Galaxy gets my vote... Talking with a couple of iphone 5 owners & they can't tell me anything good about them except the mystical 4G.

I have the S2 & the missus a iphone 4GS... mine wins all the way.

Only criticism of S3 is seems too big.

Another mate has the Galaxy Note, which is like a book lol

Sent via tapadapawapaslappatalk


----------



## sfstu

s3 every time...
managed to talk my missus into selling her 4s and she got the s3 and wouldn't go back...
imo, apple make beautiful products but then shackle them to themselves like a kid in the playground that wont show or share...
if apple would make there products compatible with everyone else they would still sell their products and would indeed increase sales i'm sure...
rgds stu


----------



## mart.

I've just upgraded

choice between S3 and one x, Had HTC for last 18 months and it's still going strong so went with HTC one X 

Android all the way.


----------



## stez

mart. said:


> I've just upgraded
> 
> choice between S3 and one x, Had HTC for last 18 months and it's still going strong so went with HTC one X
> 
> Android all the way.


This. HTC one X FTW


----------



## CraigQQ

I'm making this choice atm, but leaning more toward an Iphone 5, 
the Galaxy might be the better phone for web browsing(which I rarely do on a phone) or the operating system might be more compatible/adjustable... but it just feels too big in my hand.
picked one up in a shop today and it was a bit awkward.. the iphone 5 felt a little too long but overall better feel in the hand.
I ordered an Iphone 5 for mum yesterday so when it comes it will be phonenapped for a few days I think.. see if I could live with it.


----------



## Rayner

CraigQQ said:


> I'm making this choice atm, but leaning more toward an Iphone 5,
> the Galaxy might be the better phone for web browsing(which I rarely do on a phone) or the operating system might be more compatible/adjustable... but it just feels too big in my hand.
> picked one up in a shop today and it was a bit awkward.. the iphone 5 felt a little too long but overall better feel in the hand.
> I ordered an Iphone 5 for mum yesterday so when it comes it will be phonenapped for a few days I think.. see if I could live with it.


The only thing you have to think about with the 'feel' of a phone is the 4 felt a very nice size but then the screen would shatter so you then have to put a case on it which ruins the size and feel. If iPhone put gorilla glass in there phones it wouldn't be a problem but every one I know that has one has smashed the screen, I even know a lady who has cut her self on her shattered screen. 
I can't quite see the point of a nice looking and feeling phone if you have to put a big bulky case on it :speechles


----------



## bildo

I have an S3, nothing at all even makes me want to consider the iPhone.


----------



## LittleMissTracy

I had an HTC Desire HD until it got water damaged in June  my contract is up for renewal in November and was planning on another HTC, I had no phone so bought my mates iPhone 3GS as she upgraded to 4s. I prefer iPhones now, plus only my mum doesn't have an iPhone so all my messages go through iMessage.


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Id Get the iphone5.


----------



## Alex_225

Well I've just got my iPhone 5 and so far I'm impressed.

Ok, so it doesn't do millions of things more than the iPhone 4 it's replacing. But just like with everything Apple, it just works and does it very very well. It's a classic case of it being 'all in the detail' so apart from being a bit larger, it's quicker, nicer looking, larger speakers, better charger socket. They even appeared to have beefed up the home button as that was known to get a bit weaker over time so it appears at least they've addressed it. 

It's that age old argument like Mac vs PC when you talk about IOS vs Android. They're both good, both have pros and cons and the SIII is a great phone too! 

Don't think you'd go wrong with either phone I just loved my iPhone 4 so the 5 was an obvious choice.


----------



## JoshG1992

Android all the way, if you want a bigger screen for browsing, consider the note, its a silly good spec (a year old now and still outspecs the iphone5 in every way, check on gsmarena). It seems huge at first but its only taken me 3 days to get used to it now and i wouldnt want anything smaller. But yeah, S3 over iphone5 anyday.


----------



## ijaen

Coming from a Blackberry and owning other Apple products the iPhone just makes sense. So far my only complain is the battery life...the rest works as it should. Never drops calls, Siri makes dialing when driving easy, push email goes fast and media works great.


----------



## Hot1

Interesting that more people vote for the s3! I have an I phone 3GS and want to upgrade as iv had the phone nearly 3 years and I think the battery is starting to fail! No other complaints tho the phone has been great so naturally was going to get the I phone 5 but cannot get hold of one at the moment!! May be the s3 is worth a look!


----------



## Alex_225

You do have to consider the S3 as it is a genuine competitor to what was at one point an iPhone only market. 

Of course there is that Apple premium in terms of cost of build quality though. The iPhone 5 feels, in the hand at least like a better built product than the S3 although it's still light. That was the only thing I personally disliked about the S3 it didn't feel in the hand as good as it clearly was in every other way. A very small gripe thought I must admit. 

I work with a couple of guys who have S3s, one loves it, loves Android and loves how easy it is to customise and play about with. The other chap raved about his S3 for a few months but is now fed up and wanting to go back to an iPhone after getting rid of his 4S.


----------



## Avanti

Hot1 said:


> *Interesting that more people vote for the s3!* I have an I phone 3GS and want to upgrade as iv had the phone nearly 3 years and I think the battery is starting to fail! No other complaints tho the phone has been great so naturally was going to get the I phone 5 but cannot get hold of one at the moment!! May be the s3 is worth a look!


I'm confused as more votes are for the Apple from what I can see, although the replies seem to differ from the poll results.



Alex_225 said:


> You do have to consider the S3 as it is a genuine competitor to what was at one point an iPhone only market.
> 
> Of course there is that Apple premium in terms of cost of build quality though. The iPhone 5 feels, in the hand at least like a better built product than the S3 although it's still light. That was the only thing I personally disliked about the S3 it didn't feel in the hand as good as it clearly was in every other way. A very small gripe thought I must admit.
> 
> I work with a couple of guys who have S3s, one loves it, loves Android and loves how easy it is to customise and play about with. The other chap raved about his S3 for a few months but is now fed up and wanting to go back to an iPhone after getting rid of his 4S.


I have an ipod touch but when it comes to handsets, then android for me, I agre though the form factor of the ip4 is ideal, it will be interesting to see how the S3 mini fairs out, although it does seem that the 'any other phone' mfrs seem to purposely not deliver a nice as to hold handset on purpose , not sure why, the latest LG and some of the Sony even the Huawei handsets have a nice form factor, Sony take t long to bring their handsets to market, I'm still awaiting the xperia V, but I hear they have new ranges again announced Feb 13


----------



## CraigQQ

rayner said:


> The only thing you have to think about with the 'feel' of a phone is the 4 felt a very nice size but then the screen would shatter so you then have to put a case on it which ruins the size and feel. If iPhone put gorilla glass in there phones it wouldn't be a problem but every one I know that has one has smashed the screen, I even know a lady who has cut her self on her shattered screen.
> I can't quite see the point of a nice looking and feeling phone if you have to put a big bulky case on it :speechles


I never put a case on a phone, and won't be if I get an iphone 5, it will be insured against accident damage and screen smashing and just replace it if it smashes tbh..


----------



## Dixondmn

Guitarjon said:


> Can of worms. Let the battle commence. On paper s3 in reality iPhone 5!
> 
> I had the same predicament when My renewal came up last year. Galaxy s2 or iPhone 4. I had an iPhone 3GS and loved it. Had it for a good number of years but didn't want to become an apple fan boy. The galaxy's look great on paper so I thought I'd try something new. I got the s2. I didn't like it but thought I just needed to adjust. A month later I still didn't like it. I did like the camera and the deep vivid colours on the screen but the battery life was chronic, it was slow (despite having dual core processors etc- again better on paper than reality) and little things like browsers and keyboards didn't work very well together. Lots of other little niggles I didn't like and just could adapt to like I would many other phones. It was also slippy as hell and awkward to hold.
> 
> All my own opinion of course. I'm sure others will feel differently.
> 
> *iPhones are simple and just work*. They might not look quite as good on paper but its like a suit. Buy cheap and it fits in the wrong places. Buy an iPhone for more money, looks simple doesn't have as many buttons but* it fits perfectly*.


Everything here sums up why there are more poll votes for the iPhone but more actual posts about the android.

It doesn't really need to be backed up with words.

They are both very good in terms of technology and spec but you get the piece of mind of knowing the iPhone isn't going to let you down.


----------



## Avanti

Dixondmn said:


> Everything here sums up why there are more poll votes for the iPhone but more actual posts about the android.
> 
> It doesn't really need to be backed up with words.
> 
> They are both very good in terms of technology and spec *but you get the piece of mind of knowing the iPhone isn't going to let you down*.


It is foolish to get into the A vs B debate, the owner purchases what suits their requirements and does not worry about anyone else :thumb:

However the last line of your post is somewhat typical of the ipropganda brainwash thing, the most recent is the mapping....well that did not just work , and the the 4 or 4s was the antenna thing, oh and also the purple haze around the photos taken with the camera , that said it is not a reason to choose one of the others, but there is little point assuming the most pricey of the lot is not without fault or shortcomings.


----------



## kings..

sheep buy apple... shepards buy gs3. asthetics asside the gs3 is better in every way.


----------



## Dixondmn

Avanti said:


> It is foolish to get into the A vs B debate, the owner purchases what suits their requirements and does not worry about anyone else :thumb:
> 
> However the last line of your post is somewhat typical of the ipropganda brainwash thing, the most recent is the mapping....well that did not just work , and the the 4 or 4s was the antenna thing, oh and also the purple haze around the photos taken with the camera , that said it is not a reason to choose one of the others, but there is little point assuming the most pricey of the lot is not without fault or shortcomings.


Ahhh, it's so hard to not reply...  but..
http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/sec...id-apps-from-google-play-security-challenged/

I'm really not an apple fanboy. I'm as surprised as you, having given their products a go, I'm simply happier with them. Just my tuppence as a simple consumer.


----------



## Dixondmn

kings.. said:


> sheep buy apple... shepards buy gs3. asthetics asside the gs3 is better in every way.


That statement is inflammatory, and 'better' is subjective in every way.


----------



## Frans D

When I am in need for a new phone; I compare specs and options, to see which phone would suit me best.
That's why I recommended to check if your friends have both phones, so you can compare them and pick the one you like best.
I am not bonded to a certain brand, however I have chosen for android as I like the abilty to customize my screens.
Maybe if one day Apple decides to give more freedom regarding customation abbilities, I would buy one.

Buying an Apple or a Samsung just because it is a Apple or a Samsung (which happens a lot), doesn't make sense to me and the same goes for pre-ordering products of which you don't know anything about and which aren't tested or reviewed yet.
I rather wait untill there are (user) reviews available, untill I make a choice.

And tbh I haven't encountered a first series smartphone yet which was flawless out of the box, they all had flaws and needed updates regardless of brand.


----------



## Avanti

Dixondmn said:


> Ahhh, it's so hard to not reply...  but..
> http://www.pcadvisor.co.uk/news/sec...id-apps-from-google-play-security-challenged/
> 
> I'm really not an apple fanboy. I'm as surprised as you, having given their products a go, I'm simply happier with them. Just my tuppence as a simple consumer.


The last few handsets I have purchased were sim free, so for me they have to be worth the money, I have no qualms paying £500 -£600 for a handset there is malware on all OS including apple, however in all my years of owning a handset, I haven't or nobody I know has been affected by malware.
With smartphones, it is simply not a case of one hat fits all.


----------



## Alex_225

kings.. said:


> sheep buy apple... shepards buy gs3. asthetics asside the gs3 is better in every way.


That's not really much of an argument though is it really?

What I've noticed as I've owned Apple products and delved into what products rival them. There's a group of people who are just 'cool' and rebelious for Apple products. :lol:

The attitude that if you like Apple you're just following the crowd and that they're inferior. I can understand liking the underdog, I like the idea of owning something be it a phone, car etc that is actually better than everyone thinks but it doesn't mean the 'in' products are bad and those people that choose them are stupid.

The fact is that we've got to a point with technology that it's not simply a case of who has the bigger arsenal of technology but how they actually use it.

Both the iPhone 5 and S3 do some things better than each other, irrespective of their 'coolness' and tech spec. :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave

mart. said:


> I've just upgraded
> 
> choice between S3 and one x, Had HTC for last 18 months and it's still going strong so went with HTC one X
> 
> Android all the way.





stez said:


> This. HTC one X FTW


Totally agree with this, Strongly advise adding a 3rd to your choice.
HTC one X runs rings around the I5 (imo of course )
My only gripe is battery life but I don't think there's a good smart phone on the market that has a battery that can keep up with the user.


----------



## kings..

the argument is totally subjective... and has been an ongoing debate since the first iphone! 

personally i dont like the restrictions of apple operating systems, i have owned a 3s and a 4 then got a galaxy as a work phone and loved it. since then i have had the gs2 and the gs3... i love the look of the iphone and the materials used in its construction; however technologically gs3 has the edge imo.


----------



## Alex_225

kings.. said:


> the argument is totally subjective... and has been an ongoing debate since the first iphone!
> 
> personally i dont like the restrictions of apple operating systems, i have owned a 3s and a 4 then got a galaxy as a work phone and loved it. since then i have had the gs2 and the gs3... i love the look of the iphone and the materials used in its construction; however technologically gs3 has the edge imo.


Now those are proper reasons for prefering what you do mate!


----------



## Johnr32

I've used both and think they are both extremely good phones. TBH being an apple means there will be some restrictions but nothing too bad and you can get used to it easily. I went for the s3 simply because I dont have an extra £200 to waste. If I did I would get the iphone 5.

It all comes down to whether or not you mind wasting an extra £200 for no gains.


----------



## DaveA11en

I'm in the same predicament. I currently have the iPhone 4. Love it, best phone I've ever had. But. I've had a go of my brothers iPhone 5, and I don't really understand where the improvements are. It just doesn't justify me spending money before I've even got the contract. It's lighter, but we hardly struggle to hold a couple of extra grams in our hands. I've had a little look at the S3, I like the size, the colours but I'm worried if I get it I wouldn't enjoy it. iPhone 5 is a safe bet, albeit it a boring one.


----------



## kings..

Alex_225 said:


> Now those are proper reasons for prefering what you do mate!


I didnt realise my rhetoric was subject to such scrutiny!


----------



## CraigQQ

DaveA11en said:


> I'm in the same predicament. I currently have the iPhone 4. Love it, best phone I've ever had. But. I've had a go of my brothers iPhone 5, and I don't really understand where the improvements are. It just doesn't justify me spending money before I've even got the contract. It's lighter, but we hardly struggle to hold a couple of extra grams in our hands. I've had a little look at the S3, I like the size, the colours but I'm worried if I get it I wouldn't enjoy it. iPhone 5 is a safe bet, albeit it a boring one.


so keep the iphone 4 lol.. if you are saying iphone is a safe bet but can't see an improvement then just stick with the 4 and go sim only if you still want a contract.. save yourself some money..


----------



## CraigQQ

My decision is made, Iphone 5 it is.

I have no complaints really about the Android operating software.. other than the early android market being completely crap, the googleplay market is much better and almost upto the istore standard.

however, I never really came into any restrictions on using the 3s I had either... maybe I don't do quite as much with my phone as other people do?


however, orange helped me decide massively... with a decent deal on the iphone.
My contract will stay the same £36 a month (used to 24 a month but after going over it too many times and running bills near £100, I bumped it upto the £36 a month plan about 7 months back and it's always been that price on the bill)
got the 16GB Iphone 5 in black as an upgrade for £29.99 but talked them into a £20 discount on my first bill so £9.99 really.

for an S3, they wanted £199.99 upgrade cost as there was no deal on it... (yet new customers can get it for about £30, but I can't be bothered messing about with coming out of contract and starting a new one ect) 

16GB is enough for me, I don't play many games... only have about 2 pages of apps on the desire hd.
don't have music on the phone, got an ipod connection in the centre console of the car with my old Ipod Video(5th gen old huge one) and about 40gb of music on it, had it since I was 14 and never had to take music off it lol.. still another 20gb for more music on it 

so I'm pretty sure I won't regret my choice, not that the Iphone is better than the Galaxy as I have only had a brief encounter with them... but when it got really down to it.. I preferred the £190 in my pocket compared to the samsung lol


----------



## clcollins

S3 all day every day, best phone I have ever had


----------



## IanG

iPhone 5 for me the GS3 was just that bit too big for me.

Upgraded from a Desire HD and whilst it's been okay I don't really like Android as an OS.


----------



## CraigQQ

IanG said:


> Upgraded from a Desire HD and whilst it's been okay I don't really like Android as an OS.


sounds promising... that's what I'm upgrading from atm. (my DHD stopped working so forced upgrade lol.. it's off on monday to HTC for repair..)

interesting though Orange did tell me that HTC and Samsung both give 24 month warranty with their phones... which has just come in handy(as above)


----------



## IanG

CraigQQ said:


> sounds promising... that's what I'm upgrading from atm. (my DHD stopped working so forced upgrade lol.. it's off on monday to HTC for repair..)
> 
> interesting though Orange did tell me that HTC and Samsung both give 24 month warranty with their phones... which has just come in handy(as above)


Only got the IP5 today and they only had 64Gb in stock so should have plenty of space for music and movies.

Missus thought I was mental but got her a good deal on an Galaxy Ace at the same time so at least she's happy as she only does texts and calls


----------



## stonejedi

S3.:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor

Would never leave the apple eco system - went from a ip4 to the 5 and the difference is night n day so much faster people endlessly go on about how good android phones are compared to the offerings from apple, but when challenged can never really tell me what makes them better? Recently it's been the fact that ip5 hasn't got NFC (yep need that all the time at my local asda - I don't think) this will be a problem for me in about 5-8 years time I would imagine. At the moment no. 

Could anyone enlighten me on why the Samsung/android combo is so much better - no closed system crap please as to about 90% of iPhone users this does not matter one jot that flaky unecure 9th party flash based ****e can't be installed to steal your bank details. And no geeky poo about running custom mods that in reality just make the phone unreliable and ultimately worse. Just solid facts please


----------



## alan hanson

haha but what you said is true....

tbh the phones are very close is one better than the other its all personal preference on which suits your needs best just as it with similar cars you also just have that natural preference.

just a shame they are all rectangular with rounded corners and use the swipe function...........


----------



## bigmc

Th3Doctor said:


> Could anyone enlighten me on why the Samsung/android combo is so much better - no closed system crap please as to about 90% of iPhone users this does not matter one jot that flaky unecure 9th party flash based ****e can't be installed to steal your bank details. And no geeky poo about running custom mods that in reality just make the phone unreliable and ultimately worse. Just solid facts please


The closed system crap will make a decision for some people, me for one, I like to change my phone to suit me not what suits apple. 
As for running custom roms on android, they are 99% of the time more stable than the manufacturer rom or network rom, my s2 runs fine on the latest jellybean cyanogenmod rom, hasn't had any glitches and the battery lasts 2 days with standard usage including using it as a radio for 8 hours a day whilst I'm working.


----------



## Th3Doctor

bigmc said:


> The closed system crap will make a decision for some people, me for one, I like to change my phone to suit me not what suits apple.
> As for running custom roms on android, they are 99% of the time more stable than the manufacturer rom or network rom, my s2 runs fine on the latest jellybean cyanogenmod rom, hasn't had any glitches and the battery lasts 2 days with standard usage including using it as a radio for 8 hours a day whilst I'm working.


Yep same again - still no real cold hard facts as to why samsung/android is sooo much better than iphone/iOS - just glad so far that I don't even need to worry about custom roms as for the the 2 days standard usage (what does that even mean) plus a radio over wifi/3G well I think you may be bending the truth just a little there.


----------



## 182_Blue

Th3Doctor said:


> Yep same again - still no real cold hard facts as to why samsung/android is sooo much better than iphone/iOS - just glad so far that I don't even need to worry about custom roms as for the the 2 days standard usage (what does that even mean) plus a radio over wifi/3G well I think you may be bending the truth just a little there.


My S3 would be charged in the morning and then needed charging at about 3pm on the same day ?!, its no better than the iphone 4 and the iphone 5 is lasting a bit longer at the moment.


----------



## bigmc

Th3Doctor said:


> Yep same again - still no real cold hard facts as to why samsung/android is sooo much better than iphone/iOS - just glad so far that I don't even need to worry about custom roms as for the the 2 days standard usage (what does that even mean) plus a radio over wifi/3G well I think you may be bending the truth just a little there.


They are facts from me. I didn't mention 3g/wifi, the s2 has an FM radio.


----------



## Dannbodge

I got an s3. It's brilliant.
Battery lasts for 2 days even when I use it all day


----------



## Dizzle77

Going to throw a bit of a curve ball here, but might be worth also considering the upcoming new Google Nexus phone.

http://www.techradar.com/news/phone...nexus-4-release-date-news-and-rumours-1105898

Google will probably be announcing it on Oct 29th. No idea when it will be available to buy though.

Personally I don't think it looks that good cosmetically, but you'll be getting a vanilla Android OS, which would be my preference if I was in the market for an Android phone


----------



## Th3Doctor

bigmc said:


> They are facts from me. I didn't mention 3g/wifi, the s2 has an FM radio.


Yes but you're missing the point you stated a frankly unbelievable recharge time and custom roms as being the reasons why android phones are better??
Surly the fact that the packaged roms are not stable is an indication of a far larger problem in itself? Just glad I don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Avanti

Th3Doctor said:


> Would never leave the apple eco system - *went from a ip4 to the 5 and the difference is night n day so much faster* people endlessly go on about how good android phones are compared to the offerings from apple, but when challenged can never really tell me what makes them better? Recently it's been the fact that ip5 hasn't got NFC (yep need that all the time at my local asda - I don't think) this will be a problem for me in about 5-8 years time I would imagine. At the moment no.
> 
> Could anyone enlighten me on why the Samsung/android combo is so much better - no closed system crap please as to about 90% of iPhone users this does not matter one jot that flaky unecure 9th party flash based ****e can't be installed to steal your bank details. And no geeky poo about running custom mods that in reality just make the phone unreliable and ultimately worse. Just solid facts please


A brand new phone vs a used phone, the new phone will be faster, was the speed ever a problem in the 1st place?
I don't have either handset in fact mine is a lowly single core 1gig chip, but no problem on speed for games or other handset functions.


----------



## Keir

S3 jelly bean is being rolled out now. (Latest android)


----------



## IanG

Keir said:


> S3 jelly bean is being rolled out now. (Latest android)


But not for everybody at the same time

Unbranded phones will get it first followed by the network branded devices..........some much slower than others


----------



## Avanti

IanG said:


> But not for everybody at the same time
> 
> Unbranded phones will get it first followed by the network branded devices.........*.some much slower than others*


Some never at all , my xperia ray is stuck with gingerbread (not that gingerbread does not work well) , some of the ICS updates may have been handy but not life threatening.


----------



## kh904

Th3Doctor said:


> Could anyone enlighten me on why the Samsung/android combo is so much better - no closed system crap please as to about 90% of iPhone users this does not matter one jot that flaky unecure 9th party flash based ****e can't be installed to steal your bank details. And no geeky poo about running custom mods that in reality just make the phone unreliable and ultimately worse. Just solid facts please


You can't compare the two phones and decide to remove the advantages to suit your argument though.
The closed system IS a big factor to many people. It was the sole reason that put me off buying any Apple products tbh (I liked the actual physical product but I hated Itunes with a passion), but that was many years ago, it may have moved on back then.

I don't have a stake in the Apple/Samsung fight - i'm still using my Nokia 8800 :lol:


----------



## herbiedacious

How about the 4g enabled Galaxy4, allegedly due out in March?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti

herbiedacious said:


> How about the 4g enabled Galaxy4, allegedly due out in March?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


The S3 is already 4g.
S3 spec


----------



## herbiedacious

Ooops

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Avanti

herbiedacious said:


> Ooops
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


There are plenty of 4g handsets available, but here inthe UK they are not mentioned as there were no networks openly supporting them, that is due to change soon.


----------



## Serkie

Decent buyers guide on Engadget which pretty much covers all the phones mentioned on this thread...

http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/19/engadgets-smartphone-buyers-guide-fall-2012-edition/


----------



## bigmc

Th3Doctor said:


> Yes but you're missing the point you stated a frankly unbelievable recharge time and custom roms as being the reasons why android phones are better??
> Surly the fact that the packaged roms are not stable is an indication of a far larger problem in itself? Just glad I don't have to worry about it.


It's not instability it's user preference which apple decide to remove from you, I don't want O2/orange/t-mobile crap on my phone so it gets a clean install of the most up to date rom available. Why is my battery life unbelievable? Is it purely because the iphone doesn't last an 8 hour working day? My S2 and swmbos LG P880 both clear 2 days with normal usage from a charge.


----------



## Avanti

bigmc said:


> It's not instability it's user preference which apple decide to remove from you, I don't want O2/orange/t-mobile crap on my phone so it gets a clean install of the most up to date rom available. Why is my battery life unbelievable? Is it purely because the iphone doesn't last an 8 hour working day? My S2 and swmbos LG P880 both clear 2 days with normal usage from a charge.


Yep, some smartphones certainly last over a day between charges and with use


----------



## FiestaDan

The S3 is clearly a better phone


----------



## shonajoy

I had learning new things so when my iPhone 3 packed up, went for an iPhone 4 delighted with it, apple stuff fits me perfectly as I find it so intuitive.


----------



## silverback

i called my mate the other night to see how he was getting on with his 5,he was not happy at all.when i asked him what the issue was he said the ear piece volume is very low and muffled,nothing like what it was on the 4 he had previously.when i asked him had he removed the screen protector from the screen he went quiet and didnt respond to any more questions.turns out the nob head hadnt removed the film and it was covering the ear piece.apple owners eh! :lol:


----------



## Avanti

shonajoy said:


> I had learning new things so when my iPhone 3 packed up, went for an iPhone 4 delighted with it, apple stuff fits me perfectly *as I find it so intuitive*.


What do you mean intuitive, as my ipod touch is nothing amazing


----------



## IanG

Avanti said:


> The S3 is already 4g.
> S3 spec


Only if you get the LTE version the standard S3 does not have 4G compatibility.

The 4G version is already available but only on T-Mobile/Orange at the moment

http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/pay-monthly/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-lte-titanium/

http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-lte-4g-titanium

iPhone 5 is 4G out of the box


----------



## bigmc

The S4 is the iphone5 competitor not the S3 and the S4 is 4g too.


----------



## IanG

bigmc said:


> The S4 is the iphone5 competitor not the S3 and the S4 is 4g too.


Has the S4 been announced or is it speculation at the moment? Haven't seen anything concrete on the Android Forums.

I would expect all high-end smartphones to be 4G at release from now on


----------



## Avanti

IanG said:


> Only if you get the LTE version the standard S3 does not have 4G compatibility.
> 
> The 4G version is already available but only on T-Mobile/Orange at the moment
> 
> http://www.t-mobile.co.uk/shop/pay-monthly/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-lte-titanium/
> 
> http://shop.orange.co.uk/mobile-phones/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-lte-4g-titanium
> 
> iPhone 5 is 4G out of the box


perhaps, but as we both type today, there is nobody offering 4g at present, and more the 'fool' who thinks it won't be a premium or high tariff subscription, but then it is all about choice.


----------



## IanG

Avanti said:


> perhaps, but as we both type today, there is nobody offering 4g at present, and more the 'fool' who thinks it won't be a premium or high tariff subscription, but then it is all about choice.


Agreed and to begin with you'll need to live in a city and have deep pockets for the premium you'll need to pay for 4G


----------



## Th3Doctor

Avanti said:


> A brand new phone vs a used phone, the new phone will be faster, was the speed ever a problem in the 1st place?
> I don't have either handset in fact mine is a lowly single core 1gig chip, but no problem on speed for games or other handset functions.


Not really sure what your point is here i was just stating that the difference is night and day compared to ip4 (great phone had for 2 years but was getting a little long in the tooth) as a few people have stated they couldnt see the differences. This is a very stupid comment as the ip5 is rated at 150% faster than the 4s!!

fyi the ip5 was benchmarked by geek bench and due to its custom designed dual core CPU it was only 1.5% slower than the quad core SGS3 lol that just goes to show whats possible when the same company make the hard/software. Lol at Samsung


----------



## Th3Doctor

kh904 said:


> You can't compare the two phones and decide to remove the advantages to suit your argument though.
> The closed system IS a big factor to many people. It was the sole reason that put me off buying any Apple products tbh (I liked the actual physical product but I hated Itunes with a passion), but that was many years ago, it may have moved on back then.
> 
> I don't have a stake in the Apple/Samsung fight - i'm still using my Nokia 8800 :lol:


For the love of god I know it's a big factor.... BUT WHY!!!!! someone list the reasons for me I really want to know - Also why hate iTunes? I think it works really well. Holds all my music/TV shows (I like to pay for things you see) keeps my phone backed up. What's not to like?


----------



## Alex_225

I didn't like iTunes when using it through windows, felt slow and clunky. Now I'm using an iMac as my main computer and iTunes is very good. 

Plus having an iPad and iPhone it syncs up all my music/movies on the devices.


----------



## Avanti

Th3Doctor said:


> Not really sure what your point is here i was just stating that the difference is night and day compared to ip4 (great phone had for 2 years but was getting a little long in the tooth) as a few people have stated they couldnt see the differences. This is a very stupid comment as the ip5 is rated at 150% faster than the 4s!!
> 
> fyi the ip5 was benchmarked by geek bench and due to its custom designed dual core CPU it was only 1.5% slower than the quad core SGS3 lol that just goes to show whats possible when the same company make the hard/software. Lol at Samsung


I'm not inthe samsung or apple boat, if you took at ip4 out of the box compared to your previous handset, you would notice it is faster, as the ram gets used the device will slow, yes benchmarking will show improvements on older models.


----------



## sfstu

Th3Doctor said:


> Also why hate iTunes?


i've got over 400 (custom) albums on my itunes (taken me 2 or 3 years to build), none downloaded, all from my own cds and i have to leave it all on my laptop so i don't lose it all when i sync/add new stuff to it...am shackled to it now and hate it for that...

thats why i hate itunes and apple...:thumb:


----------



## Th3Doctor

bigmc said:


> It's not instability it's user preference which apple decide to remove from you, I don't want O2/orange/t-mobile crap on my phone so it gets a clean install of the most up to date rom available. Why is my battery life unbelievable? Is it purely because the iphone doesn't last an 8 hour working day? My S2 and swmbos LG P880 both clear 2 days with normal usage from a charge.


What do you mean by O2 crap ect??? I'm on O2 and I don't have 'crap' in/on my ip5. Lol not sure what iphone your talking about mine easily makes it to the 2 day charge point wit (lol) Normal usage (what does that mean!!!!) FYI LG phones look like a child designed them.


----------



## Th3Doctor

FiestaDan said:


> The S3 is clearly a better phone


:lol:


----------



## Th3Doctor

silverback said:


> i called my mate the other night to see how he was getting on with his 5,he was not happy at all.when i asked him what the issue was he said the ear piece volume is very low and muffled,nothing like what it was on the 4 he had previously.when i asked him had he removed the screen protector from the screen he went quiet and didnt respond to any more questions.turns out the nob head hadnt removed the film and it was covering the ear piece.apple owners eh! :lol:


Brilliant! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Th3Doctor

Avanti said:


> What do you mean intuitive, as my ipod touch is nothing amazing


Why did you buy it then???


----------



## Th3Doctor

sfstu said:


> i've got over 400 (custom) albums on my itunes (taken me 2 or 3 years to build), none downloaded, all from my own cds and i have to leave it all on my laptop so i don't lose it all when i sync/add new stuff to it...am shackled to it now and hate it for that...
> 
> thats why i hate itunes and apple...:thumb:


Don't quite get that? If its all on your laptop what's the problem as long as iTunes isn't loosing anything it's all good?


----------



## Avanti

Th3Doctor said:


> Why did you buy it then???


TBH I bought it as as replacment for my palm tungsten and hoped that I would like it enough to purchase an iphone, in favour of the pre ip5, the music connectivity in the cars (for control) is a benefit (although my current car does not have that facility), I'm not really mad on CDs (was a minidisc man myself) .
But the ease of use and intuitive seem to be unfounded buzz phrases without any foundation, nobody ever seems to give examples, for the apps I can only see one extra key press to access them, the benefit though is that it allows widgets for the user to customize


----------



## sfstu

Th3Doctor said:


> Don't quite get that? If its all on your laptop what's the problem as long as iTunes isn't loosing anything it's all good?


takes up approx 30gb of laptop memory and if my laptop crashes i've lost the lot...? tried external drive but nearly lost the lot so don't trust that...!
if it were like a sony walkman for eg where you drag and drop then can delete from your pc/laptop but it stays on walkman then i would love it...:thumb:
love my ipod, fantastic invention but let down severly by itunes and apples strange possesive way of doing things...just like an iphone...


----------



## Th3Doctor

sfstu said:


> takes up approx 30gb of laptop memory and if my laptop crashes i've lost the lot...? tried external drive but nearly lost the lot so don't trust that...!
> if it were like a sony walkman for eg where you drag and drop then can delete from your pc/laptop but it stays on walkman then i would love it...:thumb:
> love my ipod, fantastic invention but let down severly by itunes and apples strange possesive way of doing things...just like an iphone...


30gb of memory!!!!!! Dear Christ is that a laptop from the future? I suspect you mean 30gb of space. That is a tiny amount of space for a music library can't believe your laptop has trouble with that - I take it its a windows machine? If not buy a new computer or an external HD copy the iTunes folder to that then select the new location for the folder within iTunes. Problem solved. Your problem sounds like hardware rather than software. Also why would you want to delete it once you've copied it to the iPod? Surly a backup is a good idea?

FYI you can drag and drop on an iPod just manually manage songs/playlists


----------



## sfstu

space, memory, whatever-its all a mystery to me...
guess its not that much and tbh i have no idea how it would affect my laptop but i do know that when it nearly packed up recently i was resigned to losing my long built itunes library...a friend fixed my laptop and luckily rescued the itunes library too...:thumb: i did try an external harddrive once and managed to transfer the lot, but something went wrong with it and thought i'd lost it all, i now don't trust my external harddrive but have considered getting a 64gb usb mem stick to store itunes on...?
thanks for the info on itunes, as i said, i love my ipod (160gb) but have always found itunes awkward to use but then i'm not the most computer savvy person anyway... would love to put my entire cd collection on it but its in excess of 1500 cds so would take a little while...!


----------



## FiestaDan

bigmc said:


> The S4 is the iphone5 competitor not the S3 and the S4 is 4g too.


the S3 is a better phone, i have owned both for several weeks and kept the S3


----------



## T.D.K

I've had a few Android phones, one windows phone and now have
a Iphone 4s. Without a doubt, the best phone I've owned. Very user friendly, great apps, everything works faultlessly, battery is the best i've seen on a smartphone.

I refused to join the Apple bandwagon in the past but I'm glad I did now. It doesn't offer anything that much more than HTC, Sony, Motorola or Nokia but the operating system is just so much better.


----------



## Superspec

I've always had Android phones and loved them. I have a HTC Sensation now. That said the iPhone's internet experience is a lot better than Androids, it's faster and slicker. 

I just really don't want an iPhone!!


----------



## eatcustard

i5 wins due to far more apps


----------



## Ric

eatcustard said:


> i5 wins due to far more apps


+1 and apps that work.

I had a galaxy note for a few weeks while trying a "new" android, none of the apps are screened like apple, so it took me 20minutes and 5 different apps before i got one that worked properly, appstore for android is just full of crap apps.


----------



## mart.

Seems to be a lot of problems with IP5's. Don't know what problems tho 

Spoke to someone the last week @P4U and they said they been getting returned all week!


----------



## CraigQQ

carbonangel said:


> +1 and apps that work.
> 
> I had a galaxy note for a few weeks while trying a "new" android, none of the apps are screened like apple, so it took me 20minutes and 5 different apps before i got one that worked properly, appstore for android is just full of crap apps.


Iphone 5 apps don't fit the screen currently though! with the extra 30% in height the apps will have black lines either side until new versions are released..

(I ordered an iphone 5 so don't take this as an argument.. just a fact :thumb


----------



## sfstu

CraigQQ said:


> Iphone 5 apps don't fit the screen currently though! with the extra 30% in height the apps will have black lines either side until new versions are released..


quality...:lol:


----------



## IanG

mart. said:


> Seems to be a lot of problems with IP5's. Don't know what problems tho
> 
> Spoke to someone the last week @P4U and they said they been getting returned all week!


Wouldn't trust anyone at P4U to even tell me what day it was

Bunch of charlatans and footpads


----------



## MarkH

Just like to say thanks for everyone's contribution and fyi I went for the S3 in the end very pleased I think it has the edge over iphone!


----------



## Zetec-al

I ordered an s3 yesterday after having a iphone 4 for 2 years! Cant wait for it to come!!


----------



## bigmc

Had a look at my mums iphone 5 yesterday and it felt like one of the dummy phones they have in store, too much like a toy and my s2 is about half the weight.


----------



## Alex_225

All these phones feel kinda lightweight now. The SIII feels feel light an plastic, the 5 feels very light and plastic with a bit of metal! lol


----------



## MarkH

I know it does feel plasticky but the 5 does as well, I think it is just the way they are going, I love the big screen makes it a much better browser than 4/5


----------



## Zetec-al

My S3 came this morning after ordering it yesterday! well impressed with the superfast delivery. I have been sat on it all day trying to work it out. I love it so far. Love the big screen and it seems to be so much quicker than my iPhone4. 

I'm mega angry with myself though as this morning i droped my 4 and smashed the bloody screen (it must of been the excitement of the deliery man knocking at the door with my S3!) so now i need to get that replaced too sell it on..


----------



## NickTB

Just sold my 4s and I'm buying an SIII... am I mad??


----------



## Kickasskev

S3 = WOW iphone = so......



Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 182_Blue

NickTB said:


> Just sold my 4s and I'm buying an SIII... am I mad??


Let us know how you get on, i went from a 4s to a S3 for a short time, i am now back with an iPhone 5 again though :thumb:.


----------



## alipman

NickTB said:


> Just sold my 4s and I'm buying an SIII... am I mad??


No, not mad at all.


----------



## MarkH

I think I have had three days of slight frustration converting everything but very pleased I did, it is better, I can't see the gain in paying for the ip5, same thing as the ip4 but slightly faster and slightly bigger.


----------



## CraigQQ

Alex_225 said:


> All these phones feel kinda lightweight now. The SIII feels feel light an plastic, the 5 feels very light and plastic with a bit of metal! lol


plastic with a bit of metal? the back is aluminium just satin finish lol..

s3 was just too awkward for me to hold.. seems like a good phone though.

Other than the fact I got 2 iphone 5's free(one upgrade and one new line.. at first it was both for £9.99 each but after they have taken more than 2 weeks to deliver the upgrade after telling me it would be 7-10 days... so got a £40 discount on my bill.. so ended up getting paid £20 to take the iphones )

The big selling point for me was the app store...
When I first got the desire hd the android market was *TERRIBLE*, but by the time it broke 19 months later, the android market isn't too far away from the apple, but imo apple still has the edge!


----------



## sfstu

NickTB said:


> Just sold my 4s and I'm buying an SIII... am I mad??


No...:thumb:


----------



## herbiedacious

Check out this months Stuff magazine. S111 is gadget of the year.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NickTB

-R- said:


> Let us know how you get on, i went from a 4s to a S3 for a short time, i am now back with an iPhone 5 again though :thumb:.


Well, first impressions? Fast fast fast!. No lag as I suspected. I was expecting a juddery web/screen experience. This performs as good as the iPhone IMO.

The processor deals with anything I throw at it, so that's good.

In the hand it feels light and thin compared to the iPhone. I have large hands, so the actual dimensions of the phone feel ok.

I suspect it will take a few days to get used to the OS, and once I do that if it keeps preforming like it is, then I won't consider an iPhone until they make some radical design changes.

Nick
:thumb:


----------



## kings..

nick do the software upgrade to 4.1.1 jelly bean too this will improve it even more


----------



## NickTB

kings.. said:


> nick do the software upgrade to 4.1.1 jelly bean too this will improve it even more


Did that fella. Out of the box I got a software update. It's running with Jelly Bean and it's so smooth and quick. Android has come on leaps and bounds since I first had one 3 years ago


----------



## NickTB

I'm LOVING this phone...

does anyone know how I ensure any downloaded SMS pictures save to the SD card other than the phone memory? Currently I have several pictures in different folders when I open the gallery?

cheers,

Nick


----------



## Nanoman

I'm hating Jellybean! ICS was much quicker. Twitter didn't crash and it was faster. On top of that I keep having to restart to get my data connection back for some reason.


----------



## Alex_225

CraigQQ said:


> plastic with a bit of metal? the back is aluminium just satin finish lol..


I mean in terms of weight. I have an iPhone 5 and feels like it has a nicer finish than the SIII but they both feel less substantial than iPhones of old.


----------

